# Turning 18 on October 29th!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah so........... I don't know what I want to do yet on that day, I have school so that sucks, some Ideas would be nice!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

get a new tank. thats what happened on my b-day


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe, I have enough tanks though no more room for them, unless I can find a way to stack tanks on top of each other?, might just get new fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Go register to vote in election on Nov. 3. No political posts for those who can vote and don't.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Here is what I did:
-Got my full drivers license (MN has provisional license for 16-18)
-Bought a lighter
-Bought some fireworks
-Bought some scratch cards
-Bought some cigarettes (which I gave to my 19 year old friend who smokes)
-Registered to vote
-Registered for Selective Services (stupid government)
-Told my parents I was moving out (which was a lie)
-Became a driver for the pizza shop I was working at


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm..what did i do on my 18th birthday?????????
oh!!!! i know..i helped potty train god....
i know..not very exciting..but there wasn't a lot going on back then..
how about just treating yourself to a really nice steak dinner..


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah 18 really just means your legally responsible for your actions now lol, its not till 21 when things get fun


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> Yeah 18 really just means your legally responsible for your actions now lol, its not till 21 when things get fun


Yeah that's the fun part. You can go to real jail and have a criminal record that wont go away! There really isn't much more you can do at 18 that you couldn't at 17. The only 2 really fun things you can do at 18 that you couldn't at 17 are these: go see a rated NC-17 movie; go to the strip club. 

And to those who will challenge me, the NC-17 movies are not admitted at 17 anymore. It used to mean "No Children Under 17 Admitted" now it means, "No Person 17 or Under Admitted". Look it up if you don't believe me.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Now your need to card your girlfriends or risk jail time.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Pros: See dirty movies, go to a strip club
Cons: Legally responsible for your actions, get real jail time, any girlfriend younger than you is now considered your minor when things happen, your not 21 yet lol
Yeahhhh 18 isn't really all that special as I was watching dirty movies already anyways and strip clubs aren't my cup of tea, 21 is really where its at


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> Pros: See dirty movies, go to a strip club
> Cons: Legally responsible for your actions, get real jail time, any girlfriend younger than you is now considered your minor when things happen, your not 21 yet lol
> Yeahhhh 18 isn't really all that special as I was watching dirty movies already anyways and strip clubs aren't my cup of tea, 21 is really where its at


Don't we make being 18 sound like lots of fun?!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah its like when your finally 8, your not 10, when your finally 10, your not 16, when your finally 16, your not 18, when your finally 18, your not 21 lol
We get all excited about getting older but in my opinion, the only ones that actually felt different were 16 and 21 because of driving and drinking legally lol (not at the same time of course)


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hmm those are some very interesting ideas......


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hold your horses pal..it ain't here yet...and it won't be very long before you start whinin about how you wish you were 17 again.....lol
whatever you do....stay safe.
just imagine trying to tel the grandchildren you will never have how you went out on your 18th birthday and got totally hammered and got into this huge crash and got your head squashed like a grape...
just be there to tell them that you had a good time.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Go to Montreal for the weekend. 18 is all you need to get into any sort of trouble that you can imagine... in French!

My birthday is the 28th but I'm a little older. I'm going to work and go about as normal.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you are going to be 26 on the 28th of this month.....don't you think it's about time you got a job....lol
man......what i wouldn't give to be 25 again..heck....even 35...


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

You know whats awesome? I'm 18, I can go anywhere, you don't get crap all for breaking the law here, I can gamble, I can buy booze and cigs but i wont waste money on that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

ummmm what did i do for my 18th birthday? man it feels like a lifetime ago. i threw a 5 day long party. 2 prior and 2 post and took my crew and band out drinking to my fav pub Purple Haze. i remember i started partyin on the 8th afternoon and wound up on the 12th! its was blur of music, food, friends, booze and other unmentionables. i must blown up enough money to by self a car in those 5 days (i already had my car and bike by then so i didnt think twice). i also had 3 parrots, a dog, 6 tanks and was an active member in the local animal resuce club. 

my 21st was HAVOC! we hit a sea side town called Goa and partied like there was no tomorrow for a week straight! got invites to a private german rave held on an island run by the german mafia. we drove down there in 10 cars. 2 cars were stocked with booze btw.

i must be getting old cos this year all i did was hang out a drive in hotel, listened to music and had coffee and spent time with my mom and sis! sometimes i sit back and wonder WHERE THE HELL DID THE GOOD TIMES GO?

Have fun Albino! what ever u chose to do will remain with u forever. just play safe and treasure the moments. its gonna last u a life time.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I bought a scratch ticket during lunch, and scratched it out during chemistry. I won 4$. Not very exciting, it was during finals.

I kept the ticket though.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I will try that shev, even if it is not a winner it will be a memorable think to keep.

(btw i saw your camouflaged typing in your signature)


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

lohachata said:


> you are going to be 26 on the 28th of this month.....don't you think it's about time you got a job....lol
> man......what i wouldn't give to be 25 again..heck....even 35...


I have a job. I just don't have a boss. Self-employment is fun.;-)

Things you can do when you're 18:
-Go to most of the crappy casinos on Indian Reservations
-Buy lotto tickets
-Buy porn
-Drive in New York City
-Register for selective service


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Since your a Texan, go down to Mexico, get drunk, then have fun trying to back over the border.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Uh, fat chance of me getting drunk, I hate the taste of all alcoholic beverages!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My sister says that, too. she hates the taste of alcohol. I don't like beer or wine, but amaretto and jello shooters are nice and sweet.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

hmm join the military on a delayed enlistment program??? A chance to serve your country, get your education paid for , and do a little maturing. By that I mean that the military teaches one to get out of bed on time, attend appointments on time, and teaches one responsibilities and that there are consequences to your actions. Personally, I am glad I enlisted right after high school, even though that meant I was in Viet Nam during the Tet offensive. All in all , it was an experience, good and bad, that I'm glad I didn't miss. It really helped me to grow up. Don't get me wrong, by the term "grow up" I just mean maturing and learning the world ain't all fun and games.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I didn't do much on my 18th birthday. If I wanted to splurge, then I might go shopping and come out with something. Buying clothes, a book, or a CD is always cool. Make sure you party it up with your fam too!



bmlbytes said:


> Since your a Texan, go down to Mexico, get drunk, then have fun trying to back over the border.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe, it is in 2 days and I still don't know.....


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Apparently still recovering from the hangover...


----------

